
Twitter Blog: Building on Open Source - peter123
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/01/building-on-open-source.html
======
socmoth
cache-money is great idea for a plugin. the author has a really good write up
of it:

[http://magicscalingsprinkles.wordpress.com/2008/12/11/introd...](http://magicscalingsprinkles.wordpress.com/2008/12/11/introducing-
cache-money/)

